# 2001 allroad Stage 3



## sugaryling (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a new allroad and have to unload my current 2001 Stage 3 allroad. If anyone is interested it's in the classifieds. thanks.
I'll be back..still going stage 3 with the new allroad
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...16062


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2001 allroad Stage 3 (sugaryling)*

cool, but please do not cross post. your thread in the classifieds is sufficient








Brad http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

